# backing for board bow



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

The glue you want to get is called "Bowgrip 100"

Check out www.bowstick.com They have supplies and tutorials on bow making.

Here's one that talks about fiberglas backing a bow stave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bldVsWdVO7E&NR=1


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

I've used Bowgrip 100 on a bunch of bows and have never had a problem with it....Steve


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Red oak is a decent selfbow wood. For laminates it's acceptable. For a fiberglass backed red oak bow, it's terrible. It lacks compression stregnth to deal with the stiff fiberglass. If you want to make a fibergass laminate, use the fiberglass as the back and belly, and use thin strips of wood. If you want to make a cheap red oak board, back it with cotton or linen cloth. These will keep it together, and prevent overpowering the belly.


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

what about the fiberglass tape found here? i was looking for a backing that is functional and that looks good.if i went with cloth could i just go walmart and pick something i like?

http://www.bowstick.com/storefront/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_29&products_id=1368


----------



## vision archery (Dec 22, 2008)

You can use the fiber glass drywall tape also. I have used it on red oak before with good results. I used tite bond glue and 4 layers of tape, made a bow just over 50#.


----------



## huntersteve (Feb 28, 2005)

I've used the fiberglass cloth tape that you mentioned from bowstick....it works great....it also absorbs the 2 part epoxies and becomes transparent so that you can see the wood grain thru the backing....Steve


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Kegan nailed it! 

A fiberglass backing will overpower and crush the red oak core. As a matter of fact, bamboo will overpower it too. Use a different kind of backing. Personally, I've always been partial to whitetail deer rawhide for red oak and hickory.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Kegan nailed it!
> 
> A fiberglass backing will overpower and crush the red oak core. As a matter of fact, bamboo will overpower it too. Use a different kind of backing. Personally, I've always been partial to whitetail deer rawhide for red oak and hickory.


x2 :thumbs_up


----------

